# Streifen und Wellen - Graph in After Effects erstellen



## Jatoll (22. April 2009)

Hallo,
für das video/hintergrundbild eines Hörspiels brauche ich dieses sounddiagramm, das man aus dem Mediaplayer kennt unter streifen und wellen - graph ... wie kann ich sowas in after effects erstellen?
bräuchte ihn in weiß!
hab online bis jetzt leider keine brauchbare einleitung gefunden nur eben, dass es damit möglich sein soll.
bin totaler  in Adobe... hab auch premiere wenns damit einfacher geht...


----------



## buster (6. Mai 2009)

falls du es nicht schon selber rausbekommen hast.....
effekte: generieren: audio-wellenform


----------

